# Midtown Sac to Folsom commute?



## cdloental78 (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm thinking of saving gas and commuting to work on my road bike. 

Does anyone here do a midtown to folsom commute? 
Whats your approximate time and whats the best route?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## RivMac (Oct 10, 2002)

cdloental78 said:


> I'm thinking of saving gas and commuting to work on my road bike.
> 
> Does anyone here do a midtown to folsom commute?
> Whats your approximate time and whats the best route?
> ...


The bike trail is an awesome connection between folsom and midtown. There are no cars adn such. The trail will drop you off in old twn folsom. Lucky guy thats an awesome path to get to work on.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I make the reverse commute every day, from Goethe Park(mile 14 of AR bike path) to Garden Hwy and return. Keep in mind you will be riding home in the dark if you leave Folsom after 5pm. I haul-#ss out of the office at 5pm so I can put at least 5 miles behind me before complete darkness, then I only have 9 miles left on my ride home. But for you that would be quite a haul in the dark, but fun. 

RedREx....


----------



## cdloental78 (Aug 4, 2004)

*lights?*

what kind of lighting system do you use? I dont currently own any but of course need to consider buying some if I start commuting.



RedRex said:


> I make the reverse commute every day, from Goethe Park(mile 14 of AR bike path) to Garden Hwy and return. Keep in mind you will be riding home in the dark if you leave Folsom after 5pm. I haul-#ss out of the office at 5pm so I can put at least 5 miles behind me before complete darkness, then I only have 9 miles left on my ride home. But for you that would be quite a haul in the dark, but fun.
> 
> RedREx....


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I use the Light and Motion "Commuter" model, available at The Rest Stop on Alhambra. Well-designed, rubber coated, one hour burn time, rechargeable...Made by a Scuba lighting company in Monterey who now make bike lights.....solid, support the little guy.

www.lightandmotion.com










Battery...










Just keep in mind, one hour burn time, you may need two batteries. I also keep a Petzl Tikka Plus LED Headlamp as a backup lamp, and for when I flat. I keep the Petzl in a tiny tupperware container so no fear from rain/fog.










And remember, your speed will decrease in the dark, especially from Wiliam Pond towards Folsom, very dark.

RedRex.


----------



## Roger___ (Apr 8, 2004)

*I commute from either Auburn to Goethe*

or if I'm short on daylight or time I'll drive to Folsom and Commute in.

For you coming or going to Midtown, you might find leaving the bike trail at Sac State and cutting through Sac State and heading down M. st. to be a little more direct.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Roger___ said:


> .
> For you coming or going to Midtown, you might find leaving the bike trail at Sac State and cutting through Sac State and heading down M. st. to be a little more direct.


And a little bit safer!


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Phew!*



Jed Peters said:


> And a little bit safer!


There were some rough characters out there this evening, you know the place. Yikes! Makes me daydream about a thigh-mounted pepper spray unit coming through there some nights.........

RedRex.


----------

